# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Cần tạo bàn xoay 360 độ có thể điều khiển

## natken

Xin phép admin cho đăng tin.

Chào mọi người. Mình ở Saigon. Hiện đang cần tạo một bàn xoay 360 độ để chụp sản phẩm như sau:



Chức năng:
- Chịu tải 10-80 Kg (tải trọng tùy khả năng của người chế tạo).
- Có remote điều khiển quay theo độ (ví dụ xoay nút trên remote ra sao thì bàn xoay sẽ xoay như vậy hoặc điều khiển bằng cách nào đó thuận tiện)
- Có khả năng kết nối điều khiển từ máy tính (nếu được càng tốt) - tùy chọn
- Bề mặt có khớp để gắn các mặt khác nhau (như hình là gắn được mặt gương) - tùy chọn


Không biết trên diễn đàn có bác nào tạo được không? Có gì liên hệ với mình 090.300.1121. Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin.

----------


## Nam CNC

trên diễn đàn có rất nhiều người làm được , quan trọng bạn có tối đa bao nhiêu kinh phí để thực hiện thôi , bạn cứ đưa ra số tiền nhiều nhất , anh em sẽ cân đối số tiền đó làm được bao nhiêu chức năng mà bạn mong muốn , còn nếu không giới hạn số tiền thì bạn muốn gì đáp ứng được cái ấy.

Sau này để thuận tiện và nhanh chóng các bạn cứ đưa ra yêu cầu cụ thể và số tiền tối đa có thể trả cho dự án , bảo đảm 10 phút sau sẽ chốt dự án liền.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## GORLAK

Khối ng làm đc ấy chứ, yêu cầu + giá tiền = sản phẫm.

----------


## thuhanoi

Kể cả việc bác cần để xoay cả chiếc ô tô cũng được nữa đấy

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em thấy yêu cầu rất rõ ràng, anh em nào muốn làm thì cứ tự tin liên lạc, nhìn cái hình demo em biết kinh phí ko phải ít đâu mà anh em lo lắng. Thật ra bác chủ cũng đang không biết cái này làm ra giá bao nhiêu tiền, trong túi thì có nhiều tiền lắm nè, nên mới cần liên hệ  :Big Grin: 

Như em đang có thắc mắc về vài thông số, bác chủ suy nghĩ cho kỹ rồi cung cấp thêm, em không làm dc thì những người khác nhìn vào cũng rõ hơn về dự án:

- Đường kính mâm đựng vật mẫu, tải trọng 10 -80kg là quá bình thường với bạc đạn nên cái này giải quyết trong 1 nốt nhạc, đường kính mâm mới quyết định lớn đến giá thành và cách thức chế tạo.

- Bác chủ có yêu cầu gì về tốc độ quay của vật hay ko?

- Mục đích của mâm này là để làm gì? chụp ảnh hay quét 3D, từ cái này quyết định độ chính xác của bạc đạn cần phải dùng. Như dùng xoay vật chụp ảnh mẫu thì dùng bạc đạn 6xxx được rồi, nếu để quét 3D thì cần chính xác hơn rất nhiên, trong lúc quay mâm không được đảo, phức tạp hơn, phải dùng bạc đạn con lăn hoặc kẹp 2 bạc 7xxx lại.

- Có yêu cầu gì về tính thẩm mỹ không? kích thước tối đa (phủ bì dài - rộng - cao ) của toàn bộ bàn xoay sau khi xong là bao nhiêu?

- Độ chính xác của góc xoay, độ rơ của bàn xoay. Nếu ko cần chính xác cao của góc, ví dụ sai số +-0.5 độ là quá đơn giản, nếu yêu cầu cao hơn về độ chính xác của góc quay thì phải dùng hộp số tốt hơn, ít rơ hơn, chi phí sẽ cao hơn, tùy nhu cầu mà quyết định để có giá hợp lý nhất với nhu cầu xử dụng.

Những yêu cầu càng cụ thể thì sản phẩm làm ra càng tốt, tiết kiệm chi phí đầu tư. Em nhận định rằng tất cả những yêu cầu của bác ghi ở trên thì đều có giải pháp làm hết.

- Remote thì dùng bộ phát xung là ok, tốt hơn chút là làm hẳn em anduino để điều khiển (cả 2 cái này em đều ko biết, làm phần cơ khí thì em làm dc, nhưng cần là có người làm từ a-z ráp vào thôi, người nào làm việc nấy mà) . 
Em thấy trên romote có 4 nút cơ bản:
 - 1 là núm xoay.
 - công tắc 2 chiều chỉnh hướng xoay.
 - núm vặn điều chỉnh tốc độ bàn xoay.
 - công tắc bật chế độ xoay tự động.

Em đưa ra 1 giải pháp về điện đc thương mại rất tốt để làm bàn xoay là bộ điều khiển tịnh tiến 1 trục của Robot3T: https://robot3t.com/sn-phm/may-moc-v...01-20-09-14-03


Đây là bàn xoay tự động robot3T demo, em ngu quá gửi cái này là bác chạy qua đó làm luôn rồi kakaka nhưng nghĩ thật nếu chịu đầu tư thì robot3t là 1 chổ tin cậy để gửi gấm. Toàn bộ yêu cầu bên trên của bác bảo đảm robot3t làm tuyệt vời luôn.


- Còn kết nối máy tính thì em cũng ko biết bác chủ có cần hay ko hay muốn gắn vào cho đẹp. Khi kết nối bác chủ cần làm gì nữa, vd: là xuất góc quay hiện tại của bàn ra màn hình, lập trình cho bàn xoay theo 1 đoạn code nào đó với tham số góc quay và hướng quay...
Một cái rất hay khi kết nối phần mền với máy tính là gắn phôi, mình lập trình cho nó tự động xoay các góc để chụp, kết nối camera qua cổng tai nghe của máy tính để điều khiển máy chụp hình, máy quyét luôn...

- Bề mặt có khớp để gắn các loại bàn khác nhau, cái này cần nói rõ là cái bàn nào? mặt bàn của anh hay là bên gia công tự làm mặt bàn luôn, cần có mấy cái mặt để tính tiền luôn  :Big Grin:  nói chứ cái mặt bàn tháo lắp này có nhiều cách làm, ko phải vấn đề.

----------


## suu_tam

Cái bác đang cần bên phụ tùng nghành chụp ảnh họ có bán sẵn rồi ạ.

----------


## lekimhung

Thấy bán trên aliexpress nhiều mà, mua về chơi vừa đẹp vừa chuyên nghiệp, giá  cũng không phải đắng lắm. 

Còn tải 80kg cho em hỏi có phải cho người mẫu lên nằm xoay không vậy? Nếu vậy chắc phải làm cái giường xoay 360 rồi, hehe.

Mà loại này không chơi bạc đạn đâu, người ta dùng tương tự như vòng mâm xoay.

----------

